# My 50 gallon tank



## ramirezi (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd like your opinion on one of my tanks.










thanks,
ramirezi


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very healthy looking. 

What is the pink looking plant toward the back right?


----------



## Hop (Jun 3, 2004)

Wow, I really like this tank. I only wish that is was a little brighter in order to see the sides and front more. From what I can see the only thing I would change is the sword to the left. I'm not certain that it blends in with the rest of the scape. But looks great and healthy!


----------



## ramirezi (Aug 24, 2004)

*my 50 gallon tank*

Thanks for your opinions.
The pinkish plant on the right is Rotala Rotundifolia.
Here are some of the tank details:

Setup date: February 2001 
Dimensions: 120cmx51cmx37cm 
Volume: 50 gallons 
Ph=7.0 
Temperature: 26º C +/- 
Lighting: 2 T5 x 54w/965 from Osram. 
2 T8 x 30w, 1 philips aquarelle + 1 sylvania gro-lux.
2 T8 x 14w, 1 sylvania "daylight" colour 154 + 1 sylvania gro-lux. 
Equipment: eihem filter 2026, thermostat 200W, Duplaflex heating coils(150w), pressurized CO2 system with "powerhead" hagen 302 distribution, eihem bubble-counter and reactor.
Substrate: 50% fluorite and 50% plain gravel.
Fauna: Phenacogrammus interruptus, Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis, Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi, Crossocheilus siamensis, Ottocinclus affinis, Pterophylum scalare. 
Flora: Echinodorus Ozelot "green",Echinodorus barthii, Anubias barteri var.nana, Cryptocoryne wendtii ´Mi Oya´, Sagittaria subulata, Microsorum pteropus, Rotala rotundifolia. 
Maintenance: 20% of water changed weekly with TMG liquid fertilizer addition.

thanks,
ramirezi


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Love it. Great tank, like the photo, too. If you get a chance, post some others with different exposure so we can see more of it.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

This is a really beautiful tank that is photographed really well. The street of Anubias in the midground and the way the light catches the highest most fronds of Java fern makes for a very nice effect. However, I don't feel the random stand of Rotala rotundifolia is positioned properly and seems to be detracting from the overall impression. I would remove it.

This tank would be a great home for a fish! It looks much larger than a 50g.

Carlos


----------



## ramirezi (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for your kind comments.
Here go another two photos.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

The water practically sparkles in that box.
Beautiful. I like the framing of the first photo as well.


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

And there is the Portugal style hehe

Keep on Ram :lol:


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I like the tank too. That is a very robust stand of java fern.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Tank is looking good 

Aside from the rotala that Carlos pointed out, the only other major thing that catches my eye is the apparent lack of a foreground which ends up making the tank feel more 2D than it really is.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

how did you get the rotalla rotundifolia so red? mine is slightly golden at the tips and green everywhere else and i got it in 4wpg. what gives?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Lighting isn't everything with red plants. In fact, it plays very little role once you have more than 2wpg.

Carlos


----------



## ramirezi (Aug 24, 2004)

*red colour*

Zapins write:


> how did you get the rotalla rotundifolia so red? mine is slightly golden at the tips and green everywhere else and i got it in 4wpg. what gives?


Hi!
From what i´ve observed in my case, I think the use of the gro-lux lamps from Sylvania is helping very much. I say that because now I´m using bulbs with higher temperature colors and rotala rotundifolia now is more yellowish and greenish.
In other setups, for example, I only can pull out a incredible red from ludwigia glandulosa "perennis" using the gro-lux lamps.


----------

